# Converting existing RCI weeks into points costs how much?



## jdsmd98 (Aug 11, 2010)

We own 2 weeks oceanfront at Ron Jon Resort Cocoa Beach.  We have been very happy with our unit itself, but have had some difficulty finding suitable trading with rci for equivalent resorts (other than 1 time where we got lake tahoe ski resort room, even though it wasn't a gold crown we were skiing and didn't care).  

We just had our owners meeting and initially were pleased that we weren't being asked to buy something.  Then he alluded to the fact that the resort in a couple years may be switching from weeks to points, and it might cost up to $8,000 PER WEEK!!!  He acted like he wasn't really supposed to be talking about this yet, but we kind of pushed him on the issue as we were very unfamiliar about the points system.  It is attractive as I think our resort is pretty popular and should pull in some nice points.  But I was shocked that when I already have paid off our weeks in full, now I might have to pay some serious $ just to go to points?

He then acted surprised when I told him both our weeks were paid off, he disappeared and then came back and said if we bought an every other year week from their sister resort down the road it could help us.  A woman traded that in equity and applied it to buying an every year week at our resort.  And it was in the deed that since that resort was already points, that it would convert any weeks from their company into points, thus converting our 2 rci weeks into points.  And it was only $6900.

At first I was intrigued though I do not want a 3rd timeshare, I did like the points system idea and thought I'd rather own a 3rd week and get my existing 2 weeks converted than pay more $ for weeks I already own.  But then I thought maybe I was getting played and they knew I wasn't go to buy another week but this could be a way to sell a week from their other resort.

So I have done a lot of research, and it appears it is indeed up to the resort how much they charge their existing owners to convert to points?  And buying a different developers points timeshare (for example a cheap one) won't circumvent this by getting you into the points system?  Or should I just pay a points membership fee and deposit my weeks into weeks for deposit or whatever it is called?

We usually always use our resort once a year and rent the other ourselves without problem. We have just found we can never exchange it for what we want with rci weeks even many months in advance so we just rent it at a very fair price (probably don't charge as high as we could, not looking to make big profits).  we didn't buy timeshares to make money but to use as vacations. 

thanks for any insight.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2010)

Owning a week at a TS that is in RCI points can be a good deal, *BUT* it is almost never a good deal to convert a week to RCI points because the resorts charge $3000 - $6000 /week to do the conversion. ( It cost them $200)  

So, Leave your current TS un-converted and if you want a RCI points TS, buy one which is already converted to points. ( You'll save >90%)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2010)

Plus, if your Home Resort becomes a RCI Points resort, you will not be allowed to do Points for Deposit (PFD) of the 2 weeks you already own.

EBAY is the magical word when looking for an already converted RCI Points week to buy on the resale market. However, NOT all resorts allow a week converted to points to stay upon resale (just a handful DO NOT stay converted). TUG Marketplace might also have a few weeks listed.

I suggest you spend much more time reading and learning HERE verses 'learning by weasal-speak' while they are hoping to collect a commission from a purchase you can be hoodwinked into buying.

And Welcome to TUG!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 11, 2010)

*Paying Big Bux For Points Conversion.*




Bill4728 said:


> *BUT* it is almost never a good deal to convert a week to RCI points because the resorts charge $3000 - $6000 /week to do the conversion.


A recent (possibly current) eBay auction for a 92*,*000-point week at Vacation Village At Parkway (Kissimmee FL) says in the reading material that the previous owner paid $3*,*000 to get the week converted to points.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jdsmd98 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback thus far.  But let me clarify, I would like to use one of my weeks with my family, and the second week as points..  I have read many of the posts on this subject on this website (very helpful I might add, very glad I found it doing my research) and it seems that if I buy another TS that is points from a different company, that won't convert my current weeks ts into points correct? So the poster who suggested I buy another week somewhere in points I don't see how that would help.

 But can I not just pay the membership to RCI to be in points along with rci weeks and deposit my second week into weeks for deposit to collect some points?  Do you have to own a property in points to join points or could I just pay dues in both?  I would never purchase a third timeshare unless it somehow would save me $ to convert my existing 2 weeks TS.

Is it completely up to the resort what they charge to convert to points from weeks?  I have seen repeatedly the quote of $3000 but my guy mentioned $8000 up to 12k and my property is fairly expensive.  

If it is up to sounds like absolute BS and a clear way to gouge their owners.  Please, someone inform me on the straight info on this.  Also, does anyone have an opinion on what about the proposition he offered me about buying the week from their sister property thus circumventing me having pay to convert my weeks to points?  Our guy supposedly wasn't in sales but managed the owners deeds. In his defense he was not at all high pressure and immediately let it go when I made it clear I wasn't go anywhere near buying another week.

Another question is I own an actual deed, and I have read points makes it such that you truly don't own property?  I realize my TS is shared property but it still is equity.  

Thanks again, and I apologize to some of my ignorance, I am far from very well educated in the world of TS issues.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2010)

Any week you own at a resort which has any weeks at the resort in RCI points, can only be in points if that week is converted to RCI pts by the resort.  So there is no way to not pay the >$3000/week to convert your weeks.  

So if you're saying that you'd like a week in pts and a plain week to stay at Ron Jons, then you should keep one of your weeks, sell the other and buy a week already in pts  which could cost under $500.


----------



## jdsmd98 (Aug 11, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> Plus, if your Home Resort becomes a RCI Points resort, you will not be allowed to do Points for Deposit (PFD) of the 2 weeks you already own.
> 
> EBAY is the magical word when looking for an already converted RCI Points week to buy on the resale market. However, NOT all resorts allow a week converted to points to stay upon resale (just a handful DO NOT stay converted). TUG Marketplace might also have a few weeks listed.
> 
> ...



thanks linda, but if my resort changes to points why can't I do PFD if I choose not to pay their ransom demands?  If it is up to the existing owners to convert or not convert that means some of the weeks remain weeks and not points, no?  Has anyone ever experienced owning a weeks resort that changes to points?  Since someone mentioned that it only costs the resort $200 to do so, that really makes me a very, very hard sell.  Since it is all profit to them above $200 the way I feel they can have $3000 for BOTH weeks I own.  Tops.  And I may balk at that.  It just sounds crazy the whole thing.  thanks again


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 11, 2010)

*Pea Eff Dee, Shmee Eff Dee.*




jdsmd98 said:


> if my resort changes to points why can't I do PFD if I choose not to pay their ransom demands?


Timeshare points is RCI's game & they get to make the rules.  Thus PFD is only for regular timeshare weeks at RCI Weeks timeshares -- period, case closed, end of story. 

My belief -- & I'm not alone -- is that RCI does it that way just to reinforce the concept that the only way to get points for a week at a points-timeshare is to buy 1 that's already in points or to pay whatever the resort charges for conversion.  That's just 1 more way of nudging the timesharing public in the direction of points-based exchanges instead of conventional week-for-week exchanges.

Fortunately, there are loopholes -- not PFD loopholes, but loopholes nonetheless in the form of buying points-timeshares resale instead of paying big bux to buy 1 from a timeshare company.  For anyone interested in that, the key things are (1) to make sure that the week has already been converted to points & (2) that it stays converted upon transfer to a new owner via resale. 

Otherwise it's possible to buy a resale week at an RCI Points timeshare that's just a straight timeshare week (i.e., non-points).   That's perfectly OK for most purposes -- i.e., showing up & checking in yourself, or renting it out to somebody else for cash, or banking it with RCI for conventional plain-vanilla week-for-week timeshare exchange.  

The only thing you can't do with a straight (unconverted) week at a points timeshare is get any points for it. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2010)

When I was looking at converting a Fixed Week into points via my resort FLBR, I tried to get another fixed week at a different resort PFD also.  That resort management was NOT selling RCI Points and did no conversions, but had signed with RCI Points to be an RCI Points resort. Therefore, no owner could PFD their week at 2nd resort into RCI Points.:annoyed:

This rule creates a market for the sales company to sell conversions to those who have "lost" their PFD points - making owners happy does not make them $$$$. 

I found it much cheaper to buy an already converted week at FLBR (or more than 1) than to pay the quoted $4,000-5000 for the my FLBR conversions.

If you want only one Ron Jon weeks, sell the other one. Or rent one week out every year.  Or give it away. I have found selling a decent week is possible when you are using the week at that resort and spend a little time talking to other guests. Plus, with the internet and computers, I use Staples to produce some business cards. Your card could basicly state which week and unit you want to sell - including a good photo on the front really sells. And keep the price LOW - think of it as a way to just pay the costs of your new resale RCI Points week.


----------



## jdsmd98 (Aug 11, 2010)

I apologize again for my confusion, but I read on RCI website that if you are a rci points member, and you own a TS that is not points but rci weeks you can deposit a rci weeks TS and get points from it to use in your points account.  I would assume there would be an additional fee or some loss of points, but if it keeps me from having pay a big conversion fee upfront and my resort gets me a lot of points like I would assume (gold crown, oceanfront, no time constraints, closest beach to disney, next door to nasa and port canaveral, waterpark, etc) i might consider that option.  So if rci points accepts deposits of non points TS weeks and converts to points, why am I being told I could not do this?

Also I am not really understanding the advice people are giving me to sell one of my weeks and buying a cheaper points TS.  The point for me is my current 2 weeks are paid off, it will likely pull in tremendous points value that I could parlay into several weeks at other resorts that would cost less points, or airline tix, car rentals etc.  The reason points attractive to me is to make exchanges easier and when I've exchanged I had to take lesser resorts due to availability.  It seems with points if you take a lesser resort you keep your "change" in points.

Thanks again for all your prompt replies.  It is really appreciated for this TS points "newbie".....


----------



## jdsmd98 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Alan, I missed your reply as I was typing mine, so I now understand that even if my week remains rci weeks, if my resort has any points, i cannot deposit for points...

So, does anyone think the offer they made me I mentioned in my original post of buying an every other week at the sister resort which in the agreement states that any other property through their company is converted to points for the $6900 cost of the TS makes sense as a reasonable investment?  Instead of just paying to convert my existing weeks, that happens but I also gain another TS?

Maybe he was trying to help me because he actually was being honest that "i was a good owner who bought preconstruction and paid off my mortgages yada yada"???  I just am always a hard sell and remain suspicious of these TS operations.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, paying $6900 to your TS salesman gets you a 3rd timeshare in RCI Points. It then PFD your 2 Ron Jon TS weeks.  You end up owning 3 TSs.  Your PFD end when Ron Jon signs that "intent to convert agreement to RCI Points". You are NOT CONVERTING your Ron Jon weeks as Ron Jon is NOT in RCI Points.

What did the $6900 buy you? A RCI Points TS which you could have gotten for $1 on eBay.  You still have a 3rd TS, but you would also have $6899 of your money, if you brought off eBAY. That is why everyone is saying PFD via your Ron Jon is too expensive and is temporary.

As AwayWeGo has stated so nicely, it is RCI Points game and they make the rules.

That TS salesman was doing "weasal-speak" on you ... he might make over a $100,000 a year being a fork-tongued "Honest Abe".


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 11, 2010)

*Correct As Far As It Goes.*




jdsmd98 said:


> I read on RCI website that if you are a rci points member, and you own a TS that is not points but rci weeks you can deposit a rci weeks TS and get points from it to use in your points account.


They could have eliminated the wiggle room & doubt by specifying that if you are a member of RCI Points & you own a timeshare that is not points but that's in RCI Weeks at an RCI Weeks timeshare, then you can deposit your RCI Weeks timeshare into the points system instead of into the week-for-week exchange system & thereby get points for your Weeks timeshare to use in your points account. 

I have reason to believe that my 2 USA RCI Weeks timeshares will not sign up with RCI Points any time soon, if ever.  They both are affiliated with DRI, which runs its own proprietary points-based internal exchange system & which is represented on the HOA-BODs of both timeshares.  Hard to imagine that they would go with RCI Points in competition with DRI points at the very same resorts. 

My foreign timeshare in a far-off land overseas is straight-weeks as far as USA owners are concerned, but apparently operates on some kind of points exchange system for owners outside North America.  No problem, therefore, doing PFD with it -- except when I get a rookie staffer on the phone when I call up RCI to do PFD with my far-off overseas timeshare.  The rookies are apt to say, "Sorry, that timeshare exchanges through points, so it is not eligible for _Points For Deposit"_ (or words to that effect).  When that happens, I call back later in the hope of getting connected with an RCI non-rookie, or I politely ask to speak with a supervisor.  


jdsmd98 said:


> So, does anyone think the offer they made me I mentioned in my original post of buying an every other week at the sister resort which in the agreement states that any other property through their company is converted to points for the $6900 cost of the TS makes sense as a reasonable investment?


Not just _No_ but _Heavens To Betsy No !_

Nothing the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money.  And that goes for buying converted weeks at your timeshare's sister resort, just like all the rest. 

Buy resale & save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better.  


vacationhopeful said:


> I found it much cheaper to buy an already converted week at FLBR (or more than 1) than to pay the quoted $4,000-5000 for the my FLBR conversions.


I resemble that remark.  

Our 1st dinky points timeshare (15*,*000 points annually) cost us $152*.*52 via eBay in 2005.  Closing costs, RCI Points initiation fee, & maintenance fees took the total up near $1*,*000.  Even so, it was a relatively low-cost way to get started in points back then.  

Fast-forward to 2010.  We deeded the 15*,*000-point timeshare back to the resort, free, before they could change their mind, because maintenance fees had rocketed out of sight.  Then we sprang for a slightly less dinky (18*,*500 annual points) eBay points timeshare for about $162 -- free closing, free resort transfer, & maintenance fees prepaid through 2012.  We pay nothing but the eBay bid price of just under $162 till 2013. 

Sure, 18*,*500 points won't get us much via straight-points exchange -- maybe an off-season studio somewhere.  But we didn't buy it for that.  We got it as a toe-hold into points so we can do PFD with our non-points timeshares if we want, or if we don't care to do PFD, we can still do _Instant Exchange,_ twice, with 3*,*500 points left over. 

That's what I mean by luxury timeshare accommodations at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates. 

BTW, if I owned a unit at Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort -- FLBR -- I don't think I would be able to resist the temptation to refer to it as _Flubber_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2010)

FLBR is not pronounced _Flubber_! 

We have a very active diet and exercise program for resort owners and guests. We just double our exercise room in early 2010. Our recently opened onsite bar and grill has expanded our beer and wine license to a full service liquor license. The new deep fat fryer expands the menu way beyond our previous George Foreman grill options. We regularly host neighborhood evening strolls to the 7 Happy Hours locales held within 50 yards of our TS resort. We have a 24 hour Pizza parlor where locals and vacationeers order slices as part of the famous Mediteranean Diet. The resort has been known to encourage the local fire and rescue squad to use our 18 flights for stair climbing practice; guests only need to do the walkdown, unless the elevators are not working. One of our most unique activities is our wild monkey hunt in the concrete jungle of the beach area of Ft Lauderdale - the pool, sun decks, and hot tub quickly become empty when the call goes out "There are the monkeys!" 

FLBR owners and guests are a healthy, active, and happy group with a love of life. Come visit and try to keep up with us (particular when we are looking for where we parked the car - top level, lower level, outside by the Bonnet House, or along the side street near the 7-11 Store).

No offense taken, Alan!


----------



## PhillyChic (Aug 11, 2010)

jdsmd98 said:


> We own 2 weeks oceanfront at Ron Jon Resort Cocoa Beach.  We have been very happy with our unit itself, but have had some difficulty finding suitable trading with rci for equivalent resorts (other than 1 time where we got lake tahoe ski resort room, even though it wasn't a gold crown we were skiing and didn't care).
> 
> We just had our owners meeting and initially were pleased that we weren't being asked to buy something.  Then he alluded to the fact that the resort in a couple years may be switching from weeks to points, and it might cost up to $8,000 PER WEEK!!!  He acted like he wasn't really supposed to be talking about this yet, but we kind of pushed him on the issue as we were very unfamiliar about the points system.  It is attractive as I think our resort is pretty popular and should pull in some nice points.  But I was shocked that when I already have paid off our weeks in full, now I might have to pay some serious $ just to go to points?



First, the whole 'not supposed to be talking about it' tactic is pure show for sales. To draw you in and hope you take the bait to spend WAAAYYY too much $ buying retail. DON"T DO IT.

Second, learn more about the RCI points system and how it would work for the way you and your family like to vacation. It may end up being perfect for you, or you may end up hating it. To each their own, but they aren't doing away with the weeks program anytime in the near future. Some owners will just never give their weeks up and make the change. And they don't have too.  For example, do you even know how many points your weeks are worth? (And don't go by what the salesman said...their job is to get your money, not get the info right.) If you would like, tell me the weeks and size units you are deeded to. I can check them with against the RCI charts and tell you exactly what you'd be getting for them in points.

How many points you will need to get you the vacations you want? Depends.
1. What you want to book. ie: area of world, size unit you need
2. How much vacation time you would like to have. 1 week a year? 4 weeks?
3. How far in advance you like to make your plans. 1 year? 6 months? 2 weeks?

(If you want a general idea, I'll be happy to help get you a quote)



jdsmd98 said:


> So I have done a lot of research, and it appears it is indeed up to the resort how much they charge their existing owners to convert to points?  And buying a different developers points timeshare (for example a cheap one) won't circumvent this by getting you into the points system?  Or should I just pay a points membership fee and deposit my weeks into weeks for deposit or whatever it is called?



And right there is how they get you. RCI will NOT let anyone who does not own points to open a points account with them. So if you determine you want points for your vacations, be prepared to buy a week. You can do MUCH better than the resort will offer you though, so you will not have to spend near as much nor add too much to the maintenance fees you are already paying.



jdsmd98 said:


> We usually always use our resort once a year and rent the other ourselves without problem. We have just found we can never exchange it for what we want with rci weeks even many months in advance so we just rent it at a very fair price (probably don't charge as high as we could, not looking to make big profits).  we didn't buy timeshares to make money but to use as vacations.



IF you buy points you will still have options. You may then do _Points for Deposit_ (PFD) whenever you *choose* to. One the years you would like to get points for your Ron Jon weeks, you just call up RCI, pay $26 per week and they will put the value of points into your account. You can do bot weeks one year and have all points to use, nether week the nexy year, 1 the year after, etc. You can build it into whatever works best for your needs. only one caveat with this is that you cannot PFD weeks that are already banked. It's one or the other year to year as you choose.

Alan's post has it exactly right  Well, maybe except for the Flubber...:rofl:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 12, 2010)

*Just Having Fun On TUG-BBS.*




vacationhopeful said:


> No offense taken, Alan!


None intended -- just a semi-whimsical observation. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 13, 2010)

*More Of The Same.  (But Already We Have All We Need.)*




AwayWeGo said:


> Then we sprang for a slightly less dinky (18*,*500 annual points) eBay points timeshare for about $162 -- free closing, free resort transfer, & maintenance fees prepaid through 2012.  We pay nothing but the eBay bid price of just under $162 till 2013.
> 
> Sure, 18*,*500 points won't get us much via straight-points exchange -- maybe an off-season studio somewhere.  But we didn't buy it for that.  We got it as a toe-hold into points so we can do PFD with our non-points timeshares if we want, or if we don't care to do PFD, we can still do _Instant Exchange,_ twice, with 3*,*500 points left over.
> 
> That's what I mean by luxury timeshare accommodations at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates.


On eBay right now, from the same seller as ours, is a slightly less dinky unit (24*,*666 points per year, 74*,*000 triennial points) at the same timeshare, in case anybody's interested -- $1 opening bid, no reserve, free closing, no bids so far with 3 days to go. 

eBay item no. = 370416107343  

Ownership starts with the 2011 injection of 24*,*666 points.  Plus, the seller is offering the winning bidder a 2nd timeshare _el freebo_. 

Who'd a-thunk ?  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Aug 13, 2010)

AwayweGo = SHILL  ????????????????


----------



## Karen G (Aug 13, 2010)

e.bram said:


> AwayweGo = SHILL  ????????????????



No, there's no way that would ever happen.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Shill, Shmil.*




Karen G said:


> No, there's no way that would ever happen.


If I were _really_ a timeshare company shill, I would deny it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tombo (Aug 14, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> If I were _really_ a timeshare company shill, I would deny it.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



If you were a shill, you would be the worst shill ever. As a shill you are supposed to talk people into buying retail, not talk them out of purchasing retail from your employer the developer. 

Back to remedial shill training for you Alan.


----------

